# beeswax products pricing



## beesohappy (Jun 3, 2009)

Weight is a good way to go when selling candles. It gives the customer a chance to buy at what they feel comfortable spending. When we were selling candles we would charge a $1 an ounce.

Not sure about soap. Soap will sell quicker than candles and if they get banged up they still look good.


----------



## beeswaxfrombeekeepers (Feb 27, 2014)

I would figure out the actual cost to produce + the $ amount profit for your labor. say $6.00/lb for your beeswax (if you were to buy beeswax in bulk that would probably be on the low side) + wick + misc (cost of mold/electricity)....what is your labor worth??? 
soap bars I would do the same thing-- figure out the fixed costs and what profit do you want for your labor/time??

then look online/ebay and see what the average retail cost is for equivalent type candle/bar of soap --- are you within reason? 
and how are you selling? ....online you have cost of website, maintenance of site, shipping orders, if at farmers market you have your time sitting for 4 hours
are you looking at it as a 'business' or for just a little pocket change?


----------



## zaxbeeswax (Jul 31, 2014)

I compare to other retailers. You don't want to be the guy that undercuts everyone and costs them business as well. As rule of thumb - cost of materials, labor and packaging (if you produce your own wax, estimating $6.00 a lb for wax cost is fair). Double that cost for your wholesale price - double again for retail.


----------

